
Snapcraft – Package any app for any Linux - bpierre
http://snapcraft.io/
======
reidrac
I got mail from Ubuntu Store, linking to this site.

The mail didn't have a link to read the announcement in a browser, so let me
sum it up a little.

Basically Debian packages are going away for commercial applications and they
will be replaced by "snaps".

The roadmap they mention is: on June 30th they will stop accepting new
applications, only old apps could use Debs for updates. On November 3rd, only
snaps and no Debs for new installs or updates.

They also say that the new store will have a 2 hour window for requesting a
refund.

They sent me the mail because at some point I tried to distribute a game using
their store (although it got "rejected" because it was free and they
recommended me to use a PPA).

I don't know much about snaps, other than they need LXD installed.

------
theptip
Interesting, the example seems to suggest that I need a login to download
Snaps -- is there no anonymous mode?

~~~
jamiedbennett
You can side load a snap with sudo snap install.

------
cheez
It would be so nice if I could just give this thing a binary deb and it would
make the snap for me.

